# Rorschach test



## jocose (Nov 6, 2005)

I was trying to get the crescent moon and whatever planet is right next to it.  I don't have a tripod, and before I had the epiphany to put the camera on the roof of my car, I tried to hold it in my shakey hands.

Anyway, I think it's pretty interesting.  BTW, I see a bird.


----------



## LizM (Nov 6, 2005)

Ok - I'm not going to admit what that startrail looks like to me.

Still, the moon part is really interresting.  Kinda reminds me of hands making a shadowpuppet bird.


----------



## jocose (Nov 7, 2005)

LizM said:
			
		

> Ok - I'm not going to admit what that startrail looks like to me.
> 
> Still, the moon part is really interresting. Kinda reminds me of hands making a shadowpuppet bird.


 
I think I know where your going with that, but honestly, the first thing I saw was someone shaking their fist.


----------



## LizM (Nov 7, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> I think I know where your going with that, but honestly, the first thing I saw was someone shaking their fist.


 
Ummm, of course!  What else?:er:


----------

